# Беда! Куда-то делись права! error 30: read only file system

## bigbananapie

Здравствуйте!

Приобрел себе motorola atrix с акссесуаром Lap top\web top, с установленым на нем GenTop 2.

Совершенно в этой штуке не разбераюсь. Встретился с глобальным косяком. В виде потери прав администаротора. ДАже полсе ввода в терминале su и пароля. При попытке установить программу с помощью команды emerge, получаю фигу. вот код ошибки ERROR 30: READ ONLY FILE SYSTEM.

пока вводил это сообщение, все само как то заработало. удивительно, мучался около месяца. Ну видимо как починилось так и сломаеться!! Кто знает в чем проблема ?

----------

## Pinkbyte

На вскидку - ФС побилась, а потом после проверки и починки снова стала монтироваться в R/W

----------

